# [FREE][GAME] RUOK - ARE YOU OKAY?



## ior1004 (Apr 16, 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ruok_eng

** RUOK - ARE YOU OKAY? **

WOW!! THE NEW AWESOME QUIZ GAME COMES TO YOU!!

YOUR BRAIN WILL DANCE FOR JOY 

Game Rule :

- Choose a wrong answer.

- If you see 'MISSION', choose a correct answer.

- Get level points.

Game Features :

- Free   

- 20 episodes! (16 levels for each episode)

- An unusual twist... but easy and simple!

- Exciting design and bgm!!

Your brain is waiting for 'RUOK'.

Download 'RUOK' now!

Thank you, and have a nice day


----------

